# dhcpcd problems

## DarthDam

Hi


When i boot from a basic1.2 iso image dhcpcd works nicely (with the occasinal error message), and my computer gets an ip. When i boot from a basic 1.4, or a 1.4 stage 3 installation, dhcpcd hangs for a while, and returns without any message, and my computer hasn't got an ip (and no network connect). 


If i try manually to assign 10.0.0.3 via ifconfig (setting up static ip) and up's the NIC, it gets upped, but network is unreachable.


I have MB mounted a realtek 8139 type NIC, on a celeron 4 1.7.


Any help/info appreciated.


kr. ld

----------

## 38282

I'm sure that you've thought about this, but just in case, are you sure that a workable NIC module is available to the kernel?

/Paul

----------

## DarthDam

I guess when it says 'loading module 8139too - OK' at boot time means that the 8139too NIC module is loaded.

lsmod also says '8139too' is loaded.

kr. ld

----------

## Proteus

I have the same problems with my Netgear FA311 card.

When using the 1.4 boot-cd it works - or not. You never know. I sometimes have to reboot multiple times and then it suddenly works.

Until now I was almost convinced that the card ist defect and I have to replace it (good that it came with 5 years warrany  :Smile:  )

----------

## tomkamphuys

Same problem here. With install disk 1.2 I can dhcpcd and get my IP. But with the 1.4 system, dhcpcd doesn't work. I've opened a thread on the newby forum (few problems after new install), but the problem still hasn't been solved.

----------

## eryvile

 *tomkamphuys wrote:*   

> Same problem here. With install disk 1.2 I can dhcpcd and get my IP. But with the 1.4 system, dhcpcd doesn't work. I've opened a thread on the newby forum (few problems after new install), but the problem still hasn't been solved.

 

After I tried to boot with the 1.4 rc 1 stage 1 boot cd and saw that only few nics were supported  (my realtek wasn't among them  :Sad:  ) I just took the 1.2 boot cd (stage 1) together with the 1.4 rc 1 tarball. And to my pleasure, everything worked just like it was supposed to   :Smile:  Fortunately, you have those possibilities with Gentoo!!!

----------

## Proteus

Well, my problem persists not only when using a boot cd but also when the system is finally installed...

----------

## sven

I encountered another problem with the latest dhcp client from the unstable branch. Sometimes when shutting down the computer, dhcp crashes on shutdown freezing the whole computer ...

----------

## tomkamphuys

@erivile: That's just what I did because the 1.4 cd doesn't support RAID. Everything installed perfectly, but now when I use the base system, I'm unable to get my IP address via DHCPCD. Even the -d options doesn't give any info....

----------

## eryvile

 *tomkamphuys wrote:*   

> @erivile: That's just what I did because the 1.4 cd doesn't support RAID. Everything installed perfectly, but now when I use the base system, I'm unable to get my IP address via DHCPCD. Even the -d options doesn't give any info....

 

That's really odd, as the system I installed with the 1.2 - 1.4 combination also has that realtek 8139 chip mentioned in the first thread. And dhcpcd works without any problems, at least I haven't found any   :Shocked: 

----------

## tomkamphuys

I found the problem. It had something to do with APIC. I added the 'noapic' to the line with kernel and root in menu.lst That did it.

----------

## DarthDam

Got the problem solved! 

 :Very Happy: 

I had two issues i tried to fix in one go; one with grub not finding the menu.lst file, and then the dhcp problem. I mention both things i did in case they should have interference with each other:



Getting my grub to boot: did a hard link from grub.conf to menu.lst (probably nothing to do with the dhcp problem, but since i modified this at the same time i did the other stuff i better mention it)



I found that my USB device had an IRQ conflict with my NIC, using cat /proc/pci. Then i compiled the kernel w/o USB support (I need to fix this later when i'm gonna use USB)



I also had to add 'noapic' to the root and kernel lines in grub.conf, e.g.:



root (hd0,0) noapic



kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 noapic



I found the 'solutions' around here in the forum, my problem was that i had to combine the things in order to get them to work.



kr. ld



p.s. I used a 1.2 boot iso to install 1.4 from, otherwise i couldn't get my NIC to work. I also used a vanilla kernel.

----------

## nonhuman

If anyone knows how to fix it keeping USB support please post it.  I'm having the same problem, but have a no-legacy motherboard (only USB for keyboard/mouse).

----------

